# Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Caseking



## rubezahl87 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe Anfang des Jahres bei Caseking eine MSI R9280x gekauft, die mich gute 290 Euro gekostet hat.
Was ist passiert? - Nach 3 Monaten überhitzt die Grafikkarte sehr stark, ich stelle fest, dass einer der Lüfter kaputt ist. 
Ich schicke die Karte also zurück zu Caseking in Originalverpackung mit allem drum und dran. Eine Woche später kommt sie zurück mit der Anmerkung: Aufkleber mit Seriennummer nicht auf der Karte. Keine Garantie. 

Ich habe jedoch keinen Aufkleber entfernt. Und: ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass da ein Aufkleber mit einer Seriennummer drauf sein muss, denn während des gesamten Kaufprozesses wurde ich kein einziges Mal auf diesen KRITISCHEN Punkt hingewiesen! Ich wurde im Glauben gelassen, dass es keine Probleme mit der Seriennummer geben könnte, weil einfach überhaupt nicht darüber gesprochen wurde. Die Seriennummer steht auf der Verpackung, auf der Rechnung, woher soll ich als normaler Kund wissen, dass ich überprüfen muss, dass da ein Aufkleber sein muss und die Serienummer nicht z.b. irgendwo eingraviert ist? Als normaler Kund packe ich das Ding aus, sehe die Seriennumemr auf der Verpackung, baue das Ding ein und spiele fröhlich eine Games. 

Ich fühle mich also unfair behandelt, weil ich jetzt auf einer 300 Euro Grafikkarte sitze, die ich nicht benutzen kann und nicht zurückschicken kann, jedoch niemals darauf Hingewiesen wurde, dass ich bei Erhalt der Ware erst einmal nach einem extra Aufkleber suchen soll. Und alles, was Caseking mir auf meine Beschwerde antwortet ist, dass sie nicht dazu verpflichtet sind, den Kunden darauf hinzuweisen, dass da ein verdammter Aufkleber auf der Karte kleben muss, damit ich auch wirklich Garantie darauf habe! Wenn das so wichtig ist, wieso sagt einem Caseking das dann nicht? Ich muss schon sagen, dass das fast verbrecherische Methoden sind, zumindest sind es ganz schön unverschämte Methoden, Ware zu verkaufen. Ich finde, man kann sogar von Taeuschung sprechen. 

Caseking weigert sich, auch nur irgendetwas zu machen. Auf eine solche Weise werde ich als Kunde, der für 1000 Euro bei diesem Laden einkauft, abgefertigt! 

Ich weiss nicht, was ich nun machen kann und wollte alle davor warnen, in welche Falle man bei Caseking tappen kann, und wie man dann behandelt wird. Ich kenne Händler, die deutlich mehr Kulanz gezeigt haben und Kunden auf kritische Punkte beim Kauf hingewiesen haben. 

Weiss jemand Rat?


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Ich kann verstehen, das du wütend bist, aber es ist nicht die Aufgabe von Caseking oder irgend einem anderen Verkäufer dich darauf hinzuweisen, das Artikel entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden müssen. 
Du musst auch Caseking verstehen. Schließlich kann man ja dann eine x-beliebige Karte zurückschicken und behaupten, das es genau diese ist, welche auch dort gekauft wurde. 

Nur mal als Beispiel: Du kaufst ein baugleiches Auto und hast zuhause ein defektes stehen. Dann bringst du das defekte zum Händler und behauptest einfach, das es fehlerhaft ist. Solche Methoden gibt es sicherlich zuhauf. Und deshalb muss man als Verkäufer da auch vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Buddhafliege (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Kulanz bei Caseking wird manchmal komisch ausgelegt muss ich dir recht geben jedoch wäre es wirklich ein Fall für den Caseking Support hier. 
Falls auch der Support hier nicht's machen kann besorg dir einen Arcitc Accelero und dann hat sich das Problem mit dem ausgefallenen Lüfter auch geregelt (da du ja auf Grund der Aussage dass keine Seriennummer drauf ist sowieso keine Garantie mehr hast kannst du den Kühler gleich tauschen) aber versuch jetzt erst mal über die kostenlose Option das zu regeln ist richtig so. Das mit dem Kühler ist nur ein Tipp damit du nicht auf der Karte sitzen bleibst und sie dir als Mahnmal ins Regal stellst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Alles ab einem gewissen Preispunkt MUSS eine Seriennummer haben. Insbesondere Dinge für mehrere Hundert Euronen haben Seriennumern. Das hätte dir von Anfang an bewusst sein müssen.

Entsprechend hättest auch kontrollieren können, ob da eine Seriennummer drauf ist (ist etwas, was zu deinen Pflichten gehört). Dass da keiner drauf war, glaube ich dir nicht. Dass du ihn nicht entfernt hast, aber schon. Diese Aufkleber haben manchmal einen ziemlich doofen Kleber, so dass sich der Aufkleber mit der Zeit verkrümelt.

Allerdings: Der hätte dann IM Case sein müssen!


----------



## Philipus II (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Hm, du bist ja noch in den ersten sechs Monaten Gewährleistung. Dein Glück! Die Chancen, die Ansprüche auf dem Rechtsweg durchzusetzen sind nicht abwegig. In den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Händler nachweisen, dass die Karte bei Übergabe mängelfrei war, da wird sich Caseking schwer tun. Ob für die Funktion nicht benötigte Teile entfernt wurden ist dabei grundsätzlich unerheblich und wird nur in bestimmten Fällen entscheidend: Wenn Caseking vor Gericht behauptet, dass du nicht die gekaufte Karte reklamierst, sind beide Parteien verpflichtet, die ihnen günstigen Argumente vorzutragen. Auch dann hast du gute Chancen, dass dir das Gericht mehr Glauben schenkt als dem Händler. Gerade, wenn Freunde und Familie deine Story noch bestätigen können, schauts da für den Händler übel aus.
Kurz: Wenn Caseking hier nicht aus Kulanz eine überzeugende Lösung anbietet, kann man durchaus den Rechtsweg beschreiten. Die Anleitungen, wie man das richtig macht, so dass keine Kosten entstehen, die am Schluss nicht Teil der Prozesskosten sind, wirst du hoffentlich finden. Normalerweise ist Caseking aber ein netter Laden.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Hallo an alle Zuschauer und Hallo an Roman,

da dieser Thread in drei verschiedenen deutschen Foren parallel erstellt wurde, antworte ich einfach mal allgemein auf alles und copy & paste das dann entsprechend.

Wir können ohne den Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer nicht feststellen, ob wir Dir wirklich *diese* Grafikkarte verkauft haben und somit lässt sich ihre Herkunft nicht zweifelsfrei zuordnen, so dass Manipulationen an der Hardware selber nicht ausgeschlossen werden können. Ebenfalls ist so nicht auszuschließen, dass evtl. einfach nur der Karton und die Rechnung mitsamt einer defekten Grafikkarte aus einer anderen Quelle verwendet werden, die beispielsweise günstig im Internet als Defekt ersteigert wurde usw.

Aufgrund der in diesem Fall dennoch geltenden Beweislastumkehr gemäß § 474 BGB im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Mängelhaftung, haben wir zunächst *die Gewährleistung jedoch keineswegs abgelehnt* und dir mitgeteilt, dass wir die Karte an den Hersteller, in diesem Fall MSI, weiterleiten möchten. Wir verfügen als Händler natürlich nicht nicht über die technischen Möglichkeiten eine solche Karte selber zu reparieren. Das kann nur der Hersteller und einen direkten Austausch lehnen wir in so einem Fall mit Verweis auf § 439 BGB ab.

Das wurde von deiner Seite merkwürdigerweise abgelehnt, weil du partout nicht akzeptieren wolltest, dass wir Dir keine 100%-Garantie drauf geben können, dass Dir in so einem Fall keine weiteren Kosten, etwa Bearbeitungsgebühren oder Versandkosten, entstehen. 

Es ist eigentlich untypisch, dass die Garantieaufkleber abfallen, da die Hersteller bei Grafikkarten logischerweise thermisch sehr widerstandsfähigen Klebstoff verwenden. Sollte er trotzdem abgefallen sein, so wird er von alleine ja nicht weit kommen und auf dem Mainboard oder im Gehäuse oder in der antistatischen Folie/Schachtel der Grafikkarte liegen. Er befindet sich im Auslieferungszustand jedenfalls an der Karte und sollte etwa so aussehen:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_5770_HAWK/images/back_full.jpg

MSI weist, wie jeder andere Grafikkartenhersteller auch (viele Links und Zitate wurden hier je nach Forum schon gebracht), genau auf diesen Umstand hin:

MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more
„Defacing of product labeling (label alterations and falsifying, serial number missing, serial number no longer discernible, serial number invalid). All serial numbers are recorded and tracked for warranty purposes“

Es gibt keine Pflicht seitens des Händlers oder Herstellers noch prominenter auf den Umstand hinzuweisen, dass ein fehlender oder beschädigter Aufkleber eine Garantieabwicklung verhindert. Wir bieten dir trotzdem nach wie vor an die Karte an MSI weiterzuleiten, allerdings kann eine Nachbelastung dann nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Andernfalls findest Du die für eine juristische Auseinandersetzung erforderlichen Informationen auf unserer Webseite.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## SonnyBlack7 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

War bei mir so ähnlich bei Hardwareversand.
Hab denen am Ende mit Gericht gedroht aber am Ende hat sich das geklärt. Der Aufkleber war im Müll^^..

Aber ich kann das Statement von Caseking verstehen,denn man kann ja einfach ne defekte Karte kaufen und reinstecken ,dann hat man Ende zwei solcher Karten.

Ich würde mal im Gehäuse oder Müll nachgucken,ich dachte auch da war kein Aufkleber drauf aber wie gesagt lag der einfach im Müll


----------



## rubezahl87 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Leider ist der Aufkleber nicht zu finden. Es befindet sich jedoch einer auf der Aussenseite der Antistatikhülle. hier ein Foto.
Ich bitte um Stellungnahme von Casking. Ich möchte, dass mir die Karte repariert oder ersetzt wird, ohne dass ich dabei zahlen muss.


----------



## rubezahl87 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*



SonnyBlack7 schrieb:


> War bei mir so ähnlich bei Hardwareversand.
> Hab denen am Ende mit Gericht gedroht aber am Ende hat sich das geklärt. Der Aufkleber war im Müll^^..
> 
> Aber ich kann das Statement von Caseking verstehen,denn man kann ja einfach ne defekte Karte kaufen und reinstecken ,dann hat man Ende zwei solcher Karten.
> ...


 

Der Aufkleber ist wie gesagt leider nicht zu finden. Jedoch scheint es unüblich zu sein, dass sich ein solcher Aufkleber auf der antistatik befindet. Offenbar ist hier was bei der Lieferung schief gelaufen. Wie hasst du das hinbekommen, dass Caseking plötzlich das Nachsehen hatte? Warum handelt man in meinem Fall nicht genau so? Ich hätte gerne eine Stellungnahme von Caseking dazu! Ich bin ebenfalls bereit, vor Gericht zu ziehen. Ich fordere, dass mir mein Geld erstattet oder eine neue Karte geliefert wird. Caseking soll mir beweisen, dass dieser Aufkleber nicht von vorne herein schon falsch aufgeklebt war!


----------



## Munin666 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*



rubezahl87 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Aufkleber nicht zu finden. Es befindet sich jedoch einer auf der Aussenseite der Antistatikhülle. hier ein Foto.
> Ich bitte um Stellungnahme von Casking. Ich möchte, dass mir die Karte repariert oder ersetzt wird, ohne dass ich dabei zahlen muss.


 
Sieht irgendwie so aus wie auf dem Bild von Caseking, also nach dem richtigen Aufkleber..
Zieh ihn von der Hülle ab, kleb ihn auf die Karte und schick sie wieder weg...würde ich so machen...

Edit:
Und ich muss dazu sagen, ich kann deine Version verstehen, sofern sie so stimmt...was ich jetzt aber mal nicht bestreiten mag.

Andererseits aber auch die Reaktion von Caseking.


----------



## GxGamer (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*



rubezahl87 schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber ist wie gesagt leider nicht zu finden. Jedoch scheint es unüblich zu sein, dass sich ein solcher Aufkleber auf der antistatik befindet. Offenbar ist hier was bei der Lieferung schief gelaufen. Wie hasst du das hinbekommen, dass Caseking plötzlich das Nachsehen hatte? Warum handelt man in meinem Fall nicht genau so? Ich hätte gerne eine Stellungnahme von Caseking dazu! Ich bin ebenfalls bereit, vor Gericht zu ziehen. Ich fordere, dass mir mein Geld erstattet oder eine neue Karte geliefert wird. Caseking soll mir beweisen, dass dieser Aufkleber nicht von vorne herein schon falsch aufgeklebt war!



Erstens hat er seinen Aufkleber gefunden.
Zweitens war der Händler Hardwareversand, nicht Caseking.

Ich bin kein Experte in solchem rechtlichen Kram, aber ich finde: Wenn die Seriennummer so wichtig ist, sollte sie eingraviert oder sonstwie permanent und fälschungssicher angebracht werden. Bei Fahrrädern ist die Fahrgestellnummer auch nicht per Sticker angebracht. Oder bei Autoteilen.

Ich habs auch schon erlebt das sich solche Aufkleber ablösen. Gerne auch bei diesen "Siegeln" welche über Schrauben gepappt werden. Die haben sich bei mir auch oft genug allein durch Staub gelöst. Ein Unding in der Branche.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

@rubezahl87: 
Du hast bei uns ja drei Grafikkarten des gleichen Typs gekauft, wie sieht es denn bei den anderen beiden Karten mit dem Aufkleber aus?

Darüber hinaus räumen wir Dir Dein Recht auf eine Gewährleistungsabwicklung ein, das habe ich nun auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Aber nun gut, wir sehen ein, dass eine Beweisführung auf beiden Seiten schwierig ist. Du kannst die Karte an uns schicken und wir übernehmen die Bearbeitungs- und Versandkosten, die mit dem fehlenden Sticker in Verbindung stehen bzw. werden uns deswegen selber mit dem Hersteller auseinandersetzen. Die RMA hat dir gerade noch eine weitere Mail dazu geschrieben. Sollten sich mechanische Schäden an der Karte nachweisen lassen, dann können wir - wie bei allen anderen Kunden auch - die Kosten jedoch selbstverständlich nicht übernehmen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## rubezahl87 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Hallo Mike,

es stimmt, Caseking hat an mir 900 Euro für Grafikkarten verdient und macht mir nun wegen eines defekten Lüfters Aerger.
Ich werde das Problem an die beiden Besitzer der anderen zwei Grafikkarten weiterleiten, hoffentlich haben die nicht auch Aerger mit diesen Aufklebern. Es ist immer zu lesen, dass diese Aufkleber abfallen oder gar ganz verschwinden. Wenn Caseking seine Kunden wirklich gut behandeln wollen würde, dann würde man auf diese Problematik hinweisen und den Kunden nicht im Regen stehen lassen, und unverschaemterweise darauf hinweisen, dass man irgendwo einen Satz im Kleingedruckten hätte lesen sollen. Das ist kein guter Umgang mit Kunden, die man wertschätzt.

Immerhin wird mir jetzt angeboten, dass ich nichts draufzahlen muss, um den Fall bearbeiten zu lassen. Auch wenn immer noch unklar ist, ob mir die Grafikkarte repariert oder ersetzt wird.

Es praezisiere: Es ist immer noch unklar, ob ich entschädigt werde, da Caseking weiter darauf hinweist, dass dies von msi abhängen wird. Immerhin will mir Caseking keine Bearbeitungsgebühren mehr in Rechnung stellen wie zu beginn. Ob die Sache gut ausgeht, ist also immer noch unklar. Hoffen wir das beste.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

Wir haben keineswegs 900€ an dir "verdient" denn die Grafikkarten sind für uns schließlich nicht kostenlos. Darüber hinaus ist eine Prognose über die exakte Verfahrensweise schlicht nicht möglich.


----------



## Zomg (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*

An den Threadersteller muss ich erstmal sagen: "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus". Selbstverständlich bist du aufgebracht und das kann ich verstehen, auch ich habe schon paar mal Dinge in meinem Leben gekauft, mit denen ich Pech hatte, allerdings ließ sich das immer auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise regeln. Ich selber habe derzeit einen Garantiefall mit Caseking und kann sagen dass bei mir absolut entgegenkommend gehandelt wird und dass sich darum gekümmert wird. Nur bringt es eben auch nichts in verschiedenen Foren üble Nachrede zu betreiben, denn in diesem Fall ist Caseking wirklich nicht schuld, oder meinst du da sitzt einer und kratzt die Aufkleber ab bevor die ungeöffnete Verpackung zu dir weitergeschickt wird? Genau deshalb darfst du dich eigentlich eher beim Hersteller der Grafikkarte bedanken. Weil denk mal über den Post von Mike nach, ich kann ihn und die Lage von Caseking zumindest nachvollziehen.


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (9. Mai 2014)

Kenne Caseking als wirklich sehr kulant.Ich denke es wird sich eine befriedigende Lösung finden.


----------



## Nils_93 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ein Unding in der Branche.


 
Geplante Obsoleszenz .......


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Falle und schlechte Behandlung bei Casecing*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich habs auch schon erlebt das sich solche Aufkleber ablösen. Gerne auch bei diesen "Siegeln" welche über Schrauben gepappt werden. Die haben sich bei mir auch oft genug allein durch Staub gelöst. Ein Unding in der Branche.


 Man Spekuliert drauf, dass der Kunde irgendwas falsch macht oder irgendwas schief läuft, um die Garantie ablehnen zu können.

Ganz besonders dreist/schlimm finde ich hier EVGA mit den Netzteilen. Die versprechen ganz dick und fett 10 Jahre Garantie. Aber hast dir mal die Bedingungen durchgelesen?!
Nur nach Registrierung auf der Website, binnen 30 Tage nach Erwerb, AFAIR; verpennst das: 3 Jahre. Yeah...

Anyway: 
Finds immer wieder schlimm, wenn sich einige Herrschaften was herausnehmen müssen und versuchen einen Hersteller/Händler unter Druck zu setzen, obwohl man selbst nicht ganz unschuldig an dem Dilemma ist und der Händler einem sogar 'nen bisserl entgegen gekommen ist...
Sorry, aber dazu fällt mir echt nix mehr ein. Gut, wer schon mal mit der RMA zu tun hatte, in dem Sinne, dass man mit denen zusammen gearbeitet oder mal öfter geredet hat, weiß, wie frech die Kundschaft zum Teil ist...
Was da zum Teil abgeht, das ist unvorstellbar.

Und so schaut es auch hier aus. Statt sich VORHER zu informieren, was alles für die RMA benötigt wird, wird das ganze (mehr oder minder) auf gut Glück eingesandt. Und wenns dann schief läuft, wird in Foren gegen den Händler geflamt - der aber am wenigsten für diesen Zustand kann. Und statt mal Charakter zu zeigen und den eigenen Fehler einzugestehen, wird dem Händler, der auch noch recht entgegenkommend war, mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht....
Manchmal glaube ich echt, dass ich im falschen Film bin....
Vorallen wie hier zum Teil mit den Händlern/Herstellern umgegangen wird, das ist z.T. echt nicht schön....

Gut, kenne da auch noch andere Dinge...
Wenn die entsprechenden Stellen jeden versuchten Betrug zur Anzeige bringen würden, wären die Polizeistationen in Deutschland komplett lahmgelegt...



Nils_93 schrieb:


> Geplante Obsoleszenz .......


 Dieser Bullshit geht mir ganz gewaltig auf die Nerven!

Einerseits wird dieser Müll bei jeder Gelegenheit, auch wenns nicht passt, rausgeholt und damit rumgewedelt. Andererseits sind aber genau diese Herrschaften nicht bereit, den Aufpreis, den ein wirklich haltbares Gerät hätte, zu zahlen. *Überlegt doch mal, wieviel es mehr kosten würde, wenn die Geräte wirklich haltbar sind!*
Und genau das ist das Problem: Einerseits wird immer nach haltbaren Produkten geschrien, andererseits ist aber niemand bereit, den dafür nötigen Aufpreis zu zahlen...

An dieser Stelle verweise ich mal auf den Beitrag: Faire Hardware' vom Chaos Computer Congress. Müsste der vom letzten Jahr gewesen sein, 2012, musst halt mal suchen.
Da ging es um "Faire Hardware", die zu fairen Konditionen, umweltschonend hergestellt werden soll.

Naja, long story short: Er hatte da eine einfachste 3 Tasten Maus. Etwas, was man in diesen Tagen für 5€ aufm Grabbeltisch bekommt. Fair hergestellt sollte das Teil so um die 25€ oder so kosten...

Das passt nicht in unsere *Geiz ist GEIL Gesellschaft!*


----------



## suddali (15. Mai 2014)

oh wie peinlich, da hat wohl wer meinen Kommentar gelöscht..


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, man sieht oben auch wer (ein PCGH Mod), weil es wohl zu Off-Topic war.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, weil das Thema hier der Streit um die Gewährleistung/Garantie ist und nicht, ob Hersteller Geräte absichtlich qualitativ schlecht machen. Daher bitte auch beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## suddali (19. Mai 2014)

Danke Mike und MalkavianChild, aber warum wird der dämliche und absolut FALSCHE Kommentar dann nicht auch gelöscht?!

.. bei so schwachsinnigen Aussagen platzt mir der Kragen, wenn diese dann auch noch massivst falsch sind, erst recht...

Wenn es OT war, sollte auch dann ein Mod den post über meinem löschen, aber naja so ist das eben... typisch.. 


Weil mein post gelöscht wurde, nochmals ganz kurz...

Diese Geplante Obsoleszenz gibt es, 100000 Youtube Videos, Medienberichte,etc. ohne diese Geplante Obsoleszenz würde unser Markt garnichtmehr funktionieren.. alles bereits nachgewiesen.. aber es gibt doch immer so ganz Clevere hier... (die dann auch noch vom Mod unterstützt werden...)


----------



## Malkav85 (19. Mai 2014)

Das war kein Zensieren, sondern ein Löschen von OT. Deinen Einwandt kann ich aber nachvollziehen und respektiere auch deinen Unmut, aber das hat hier nichts zu suchen. Und daher bitte zurück zum Thema


----------



## Pinchen1609 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich kann CK schon verstehen und ich verstehe grade nicht ob der Kunde mit dem entgegen kommen von Caseking jetzt zufrieden ist oder nicht.
Ich kann auch den Arger verstehen den der Kunde hat. Aber wie auch schon geschrieben wurde ,der Ton macht die Musik.
Ich habe schon einiges bei Caseking bestellt und auch zurückgeschickt. 
Die Gutschriften könnten schneller gehen.
Ich finde das entgegen kommen schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2014)

Interessant, dass sich der Herr "rubezahl87" seit etwa 15 Tagen nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Scheint wohl nicht so ganz mit seinem Willen durch gekommen zu sein...
Zumal Caseking sich auch noch halbwegs kulant gezeigt hat.

Noch etwas zur Geplanten Obsoleszenz:



Spoiler



Ich kann diesen Bullshit nicht mehr hören. Wenn es das gibt, dann nur in Bereichen, wo wenige 'Hersteller' sich den Markt aufteilen (z.B. Glühbirnen, wieviele Hersteller gibts da? 3 oder 4??), nicht aber bei Bereichen, wo es duzende an Mitbewerben gibt, da kann man sich sowas schlicht nicht leisten...
Ein gutes Beispiel für 'Haltbarkeit' ist Miele. Und jetzt schaut doch mal bitte auf den Preis dieser Geräte!! Für eine Miele Waschmaschine bekommt man etwa 3 preiswertere Bosch/Siemens Waschmaschinen! 
Das ist ein Punkt, der von den Vertretern der Verbreitung der geplanten Obsoleszenz gern ausgeblendet wird. Und auch was mir tierisch aufn Sack geht. Es wird überall danach gebrüllt, aber nicht einmal über das ganze nachgedacht. Natürlich hält eine Whirlpool Waschmaschine nicht so lang wie eine Miele. Eine Miele kostet aber auch drei mal so viel. Natürlich hält ein moderner Fernseher nicht so lange, wie damals, als ich klein war, in den 80ern. Weil damals hat 'nen halbwegs günstiger Fernseher auch mal so etwa 'nen halben bis ganzen Monatslohn verschlungen!! Heute wären das also 800-2000€. FÜr ein halbwegs preiswertes Gerät mit ~26" Diagonale...
Und auch sollte man nicht alles mit Geplanter Obsoleszenz erklären, was man auch mit Inkompetenz erklären kann! Insbesondere wenn man es mit chinesen zu tun hat...



Kurzfassung: 
Nicht immer ist eine geringe Haltbarkeit auch die Schuld des Herstellers. In den meisten Fällen ist es die Schuld des Konsumentens, der preiswerte Komponenten vor haltbaren bevorzugt...
Denn wirklich haltbare Dinge kosten mal locker das doppelte bis dreifache von dem, was wir aktuell bezahlen. Womit wir wieder beim Geiz ist Geil (und in China) wären...
Noch einmal: In China fertigt man nicht, weil es dort toll ist oder sonstwas, man fertigt da nur, weil die unglaublich billig sind. Wenn sie das nicht mehr sind, werden alle schneller aus China verschwinden als du schauen kannst.


----------



## suddali (28. Mai 2014)

Na warte nur ab, bis wieder ein übermotivierter Admin auch deinen Beitrag wieder löscht, weil er OT ist...   und wenn nicht ist es auch eine Saure von den Mods hier..


Zu eurem gedöhnse... das ist absolut Schwachsinn... ich schreibe es nochmal auch wenn es wieder gelöscht wird, guck auf youtube etc. nach Geplanter Obsoleszenz, dort wird dir doch gezeigt, dass es mit dem Konsumenten nichts zu tun hat... sagen wir auf einer Fernseher Platine sind 99 Transistoren hochwertig gefertigt, aber damit der Fernseher nicht ewig hält, wird ein hitzeanfälliger Transistor platziert, der nach 2-5 Jahren "durchbrennt", denn wenn das Motherboard kaputt ist, kann man den Fernseher gleich weghauen,, das WOLLEN die Hersteller..!!!

P.S. An den Admin, sei nicht so feige und lösch meinen Kommentar wieder, denn wir sind längst bei OT!!


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Mai 2014)

Da das hier anscheinend ins OT driftet, wird geschlossen.


----------

